# Can you run laminate over old linoleum glue?



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a layer of linoleum over really old vinyl. I'm putting laminate down over that room and an adjoining room. In order to have less of a transition into the linoleum room I was thinking of removing the linoleum (it comes up pretty easily), but there is no way I can remove the vinyl. Problem is that the glue from the linoleum is stuck on the vinyl. Can I run the laminate right over that without any problems?

Thanks!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Be aware, there is a chance the linoleum contains asbestos. If the floor is sticky when you get the lino up, sprinkle baby powder over it. That will keep your floating floor from sticking to it.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

rusty baker said:


> sprinkle baby powder over it.


 
Good thought but I wonder what that might smell like over time. In any case the floor should still float as it is laid on top of underlayment. The underlayment, however, is "stuck" there:whistling2:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Been sprinkling baby powder on sticky floors for 40 years. Never had a complaint. Certainly makes it easier to walk on and work.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Now that's a great point! Think I got your answer out of context.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Never thought of baby powder when I had sticky floors to rip up. I just threw sawdust on them, walked it in and swept it up when I was done. Dunno how that'd work for you though.

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I always had baby powder on the truck anyway. Back in the old days, carpet pad had no skim on top. If you wanted carpet to stretch easier, you sprinkled baby powder on the pad so the carpet would slide when it was stretched.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember my 'boss' doing that when I was doing carpet laying. 

DM


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

Great idea! My underlayment is actually attached to the bottom of the laminate...do you think that will cause a problem?

Any suggestions to make the transition from the subfloor to the glue-topped vinyl go more smoothly?

Did you ever have any problems with smells using this method (from either the glue or the baby powder...although I imagine the glue is a lot stronger smell)?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

rusty baker said:


> I always had baby powder on the truck anyway. Back in the old days, carpet pad had no skim on top. If you wanted carpet to stretch easier, you sprinkled baby powder on the pad so the carpet would slide when it was stretched.


 
I love this site..learn something new everyday:thumbsup:

It doesn't matter that the underlayment is stuck. In fact sometimes its necessary to staple it down around corners or patches.


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

The underlayment is a actually attached to the bottom of the laminate. The manufacturer doesn't recommend using anything else under the underlayment unless it is really sturdy. Do you think I'll have any problems with the floor floating and moving over the baby powdered linoleum glue?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Player said:


> . Do you think I'll have any problems with the floor floating and moving over the baby powdered linoleum glue?


Your floor is floating over the underlayment. No worries..rock on.


----------



## Player (Jun 20, 2010)

But the underlayment is attached to the laminate so it will be floating and moving with the laminate. Does that make sense?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

The laminate should be attached to nothing, hence, floating. Was this a tear out? The underlay is put down to provide a gliding surface for the floor to expand and contract without splitting the joints. It matters not if the underlayment is attached or just lying flat.

The only difference is in basement installs (which I never recommend) where there is a built in vapour barrier but same rules apply


----------

